
Show HN: Hacker News iOS client: HACK built using feedback from HN - busymom0
https://apps.apple.com/ca/app/hack-for-hacker-news-developer/id1464477788
======
busymom0
Developer here! Feel free to provide me any feedback!

I posted it months ago when the app was new and got a ton of feedback. I spent
last few months incorporating the feedback and think the app is pretty much
complete now:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19984513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19984513)

The app has No ads and No subscriptions. Dark mode is free on a per session
basis so you can try it out if you like (resets when app is killed and
restarted). If you would like to make it permanent, then there is a small one
time only IAP.

Fully feature packed app. You can sign in with HN account and submit new
posts, comments, swipe to upvote/downvote and favorite.

~~~
joshstrange
Any plans to add reply notifications? Forever ago I used a chrome extension
that had both karma and reply tracking and I quite enjoyed it. I've written
code to do this personally and I also use HNReplies to get them in my email
but It'd be nice to get at least reply notifications in the app. That said,
especially since I've done it before, I know this is no small ask and adding
push notifications to an app can greatly increase the complexity.

~~~
busymom0
I don't think notifications would be possible easily without me having a
backend server making tons of requests every second polling for new comments
on a per user basis.

With that said, maybe I am uneducated because I had never heard of HNReplies.
I am going to look into it now and see how they handle this problem!

~~~
joshstrange
Sorry, I missed this reply (b/c I didn't check my email lol). Yes it would
require backend servers and polling of the HN API. I'm not sure if HNReplies
uses the Firebase API or the Algolia API (or just basic scraping).

------
pensatoio
I really like it and would consider switching. The only thing holding me back
is the typography of link titles. In my current app (MiniHack), titles are
accented and the primary thing my eyes are drawn to. In yours, there’s too
much high contrast text and it’s really hard to skim. If you updated the font
weights / color intensities to make titles more prominent, I would switch.

~~~
busymom0
Hmm can you expand a bit by what you mean by “titles are accented”?

In my app’s settings, you can scroll down to fonts, padding and compactness
and completely change them to your liking. Would this help?

------
gsempe
I'm using the app since the initial release. The experience is really good

~~~
busymom0
Thank you!

------
gcatalfamo
Convince me to move from MiniHack

~~~
busymom0
First would be that my app is completely free. Even the dark mode is free on a
per session basis.

I also prefer my way of swiping to upvote/downvote/favorite content. There's
also a ton of customizations in my app - from accent color to fonts,
compactness, padding, font size etc!

------
jpxw
This is a super nice-looking app. I like Minihack’s simplicity though.

~~~
busymom0
Thanks for the kind words! That's fair, Minihack is a good app too! Personally
I wanted more customizations in my experience and that's why I built HACK.

